# advanced scaffolder



## barso (Jan 1, 2011)

hi there ,new to this .this is my first post.
im an advanced scaffolder with 23 years experience,looking to enquire about jobs in canada,thinking of emigrating with my family,but thought about a temporary thing just myself to see if enough work there first.just dont have a clue whwer to start ,looking for any pointers from anyone with knowledge of the workscope and how to go about gettin some information.......
my name is john barr,and any info would be great thanx......


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Scaffolding in Alberta*

I hope this info helps you:

I am a Journeyman Scaffolder in Edmonton Alberta. I also work in Fort Mcmurray sometimes. 

There is no other place in the world that has as much work for Scaffolders! I typically make 120,000 Canadian every year. My lowest year was $85,000 and I had 3 months off. If you go on Facebook you can add me as a contact, it might help you.


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Jan 7, 2012)

The winters are pretty cold here.... This winter has been great though!


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Jan 7, 2012)

There are several courses you must have before you can work at any of the industrial sites:

CSTS
Fall Protection(OSSA Certified)
Confined space entry/monitor


The Alberta Construction Safety Association (ACSA) is a non-profit organization funded and directed by industry. You can take all the courses there in Edmonton.


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Jan 7, 2012)

There are two main options here in Alberta for Scaffolding:

#1. 1325 Carpenters and Sacaffolders Union 

This is the way to go in my opinion. We get a great pension, pretty much free training, guaranteed wages and we really stick together. 

Google this:
albertacarpenters

The Alberta Regional Council of Carpenters and Allied Workers

Contact Chester and tell him Sean Gaskin sent you, he is the one who takes people into our union here in Edmonton


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Jan 7, 2012)

#2. Christian Labour Union

If you e-mail your Resume to the callcenter (the e-mail below the website) they will forward your info to all the Clac companies. If you get hired then they will let you join clac.


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Edmonton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=783450460&ref=tn_tnmn


There are two main options here in Alberta for Scaffolding:

#1. 1325 Carpenters and Sacaffolders Union 

This is the way to go in my opinion. We get a great pension, pretty much free training, guaranteed wages and we really stick together. 

Home :: The Alberta Regional Council of Carpenters and Allied Workers

Contact Chester and tell him Sean Gaskin sent you, he is the one who takes people into our union here in Edmonton:

Chester Fergusson | Facebook


#2. Christian Labour Union

If you e-mail your Resume to the callcenter (the e-mail below the website) they will forward your info to all the Clac companies. If you get hired then they will let you join clac. 

Christian Labour Association of Canada | CLAC | A Union that Works

[email protected]


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Sean, I am a UK carpenter seeking work in Canada, is there lots of work for carpenters, sent my cv off to a few company's, but I am yet to here back from any. 

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Magnus said:


> Hi Sean, I am a UK carpenter seeking work in Canada, is there lots of work for carpenters, sent my cv off to a few company's, but I am yet to here back from any.
> 
> Thanks


Why would you ask a scaffolder about carpentry work? Why not take a look at one of the many carpentry threads already present?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2011)

I was asking from the view point as a contractor working in Canada as opposed to a scaffolder specifically.


----------



## joshweeks44 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi sean

I am a 25 yr old scaffolder from the uk coming to Canada in july/august time, is there any recommendation you can give me as to how i would find my first job scaffolding, any companies you know who may be hiring, i was looking to move to vancouver but would love to work in the oil fields and on the industrial side of things

any help is much appreciated

josh


----------

